# How to pick up chicks?



## TheBadHabit (Aug 2, 2022)

Whenever I go to the bar the chicks lose inteerest when I offer to ride them back to my tent on the handlebars of my bike. How do I circumnavigate this?


----------



## wayward (Aug 2, 2022)

Stop flirting with housies and get a hobo gf


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## HitchesWorld (Oct 25, 2022)

wayward said:


> Stop flirting with housies and get a hobo gf



Housies are truly the worst


----------



## Forth (Oct 29, 2022)

BRO the secret is to get pegs on your front and rear tires. Works every time!


----------



## HitchesWorld (Nov 6, 2022)

a motor on the bike might help but todays females want guys with a truck, a felony record and a six pack of abs so i said F this life and chucked my stuff in a storage unit...


----------



## claymation (Nov 7, 2022)

Did you wash your bicycle ? It always did the trick for me.


----------



## Scruffy390 (Nov 7, 2022)

I usually tell them I put the STD in Stud, now all I need is U... works like a charm


----------

